# 2 bucket method really work?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Wondering if I'm doing something wrong..

washed the car using two buckets and when I emptied the buckets I still found gritt and dirt in both buckets.

Shouldn't it fall into just the one?i guess it's better having the gritt split into two but I was expecting a lot less in my main was bucket.

I have yet to try my gritt guard so I'm hoping it eliminates all the gritt.


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Would suggest you're not rinsing your wash mitt well enough.

If the rinse bucket is getting particularly dirty I'd tip out the water and put some new in.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

When the mitt is in second bucket, give it a good brush over / scratch with your hand followed by a swirl / swish. Perhaps try giving it a squeeze once you've removed it from the bucket before going for bucket #1.

As Rob suggests, if #2 looks like its getting too dirty - or the car was particularly bad - replace the water.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ What he said. 

I've never used a grit guard.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Are you using a pre-wash?
Gonz.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

When dunking the sponge in the 'rinse' bucket I try it clean it out without too much swirling off the water in the bucket as obviously the grit will rise again, keeping it as close to the top as possible. Once done I squeeze all the water out and give it a rub to make sure its clean before putting it back in the 'wash' bucket. 

I've had the rinse water very dirty by the time I finished and the wash water was still fresh and no particles were left at the end. I only put a grit guard in the rinse bucket to help eliminate to much grit coming near the top when cleaning the sponge.

I found mitts can be somewhat tricky to clean so purchased Dodo Supernatural sponges instead and haven't looked back. They are very good and super easy to clean thoroughly.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I use 2 or sometimes 3 mitts to wash the car depending on the dirt. I`ve just purchased a grit guard and i rinse the bucket out at least twice.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like I'm not being thorough enough with my rinsing the wash mitt them.
Yeah I use valet pro citrus per wash.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

mr.t said:


> Sounds like I'm not being thorough enough with my rinsing the wash mitt them.
> Yeah I use valet pro citrus per wash.


When i put my mitt in the rinse bucket it will open up so i slowly wipe it across the top of the grit guard so any crap will fall out.

I normally have a hose pipe close so i can rinse the mitt at leisure


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes it does work, have a look it this, on the right is the **** that came off the car.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> When i put my mitt in the rinse bucket it will open up so i slowly wipe it across the top of the grit guard so any crap will fall out.
> 
> I normally have a hose pipe close so i can rinse the mitt at leisure


I dont put my mitt as far down into the rinse bucket to touch the grit guard,just swirl it around the top of the water,then rub it with my hand and squeeze out,I occasionally hose the mitt off too as I'm going.
I'm not sure if grit guards actually help or not, but as they were only £6 each figured I might as well have them. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I do have a problem that my buckets are black so I can't tell how dirty they get.i only really looked the other day as I borrowed two red buckets from my dad as he'd put mine somewhere I couldn't find.i didn't use my gritt guard as they was funny shape buckets.im on the hunt for cheap light coloured buckets.il be abit more thorough with my rinsing the mitt next time


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Topps Tiles do 20 litre mixing buckets,they're white and I got 2 for around £12 during the summer,I've read on here that Wickes do something similar too.

Mike


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah I rinse it out and rub it with my hand to loosen anything and then another quick dunk in the bucket. 

I don't use a grit guard I must admit, however a mate of mine swears by the Pound shop colanders, just cuts the handles off them.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

mr.t said:


> Thanks guys.
> I do have a problem that my buckets are black so I can't tell how dirty they get.i only really looked the other day as I borrowed two red buckets from my dad as he'd put mine somewhere I couldn't find.i didn't use my gritt guard as they was funny shape buckets.im on the hunt for cheap light coloured buckets.il be abit more thorough with my rinsing the mitt next time


My buckets are all different coloured but i still got stickers for them...wash...rinse...wheels


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

mike41 said:


> I dont put my mitt as far down into the rinse bucket to touch the grit guard,just swirl it around the top of the water,then rub it with my hand and squeeze out,I occasionally hose the mitt off too as I'm going.
> I'm not sure if grit guards actually help or not, but as they were only £6 each figured I might as well have them. :thumb:
> Mike


I have a tall thin bucket thats more like a round peddle bin so the grit guard stays more to the top than bottom, i dont have to use the legs on the guard and its a snug fit :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> My buckets are all different coloured but i still got stickers for them...wash...rinse...wheels


Being a cheapskate I just wrote that on mine with a black waterproof marker pen :lol:

Mike


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> My buckets are all different coloured but i still got stickers for them...wash...rinse...wheels


Ohhh where did you get the stickers buddy?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Walesy. said:


> Ohhh where did you get the stickers buddy?


Try this.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Detailing...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c32587cd9


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

try ebay


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Walesy. said:


> Ohhh where did you get the stickers buddy?


Dodo Juice do all three but they're about £4 each.

You can find plain cheap 'n' cheerful ones on fleabay.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> Try this.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Detailing...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c32587cd9


Cheers buddy.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

These guys do them too


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks again lads!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Walesy. said:


> Yes it does work, have a look it this, on the right is the **** that came off the car.


There is something odd going on with that bucket on the left :doublesho


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

m1pui said:


> There is something odd going on with that bucket on the left :doublesho


Chamone!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I use the 2 bucket TWO MITT/SPONGE method for extra protection.
Shampoo sponge in left hand goes into shampoo bucket.
This trickles the shampoo over the panel being cleaned while right hand mitt gently cleans panel under constant flow of clean shampoo.
Rinse wash mitt in rinse bucket.
Only the clean sponge ever goes into shampoo bucket.
This stays garanteed clean.
Rinse bucket is about 3x cleaner at the end compared to when I just used the old 2BM:thumb:


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Someone mentioned about "not using the legs on the grit guard" They're not just legs, they also act as baffles to stop the water swirling at the bottom and potentially lifting the grit back up. To really work I've always thought that the guards need to be a proper fit in the bucket, enough to make them a real tug to remove and then they work by not just stopping your mitt from reaching the dirt but also by stopping the water swirling at the bottom?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Walesy. said:


> Chamone!


Chamone! :lol:


----------



## antowens (Dec 2, 2013)

I would say your are rinsing out enough I go into rinse water swish about then remove and squeeze the excess water off my mit before I then go into my wash bucket works for me one clear the other is rotten and I also have different mitts for top of the car bottom so on


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

For me the clarity of the rinse bucket is testament to how effective my pre-wash stage including technique has been, I do as mentioned use a few mitts along the way. The 2BM works for me we all love a clean car.

John Tht.


----------



## GreyLeonFR (Mar 17, 2012)

^^^this. 

If you've carried out a thorough pre-wash which in my case includes an initial snow foam, PW off, pre-wash, PW off and only then do I put mitt to paint. 

If you don't have a power wash try to find a garage that does nearby, take a pre mixed pump sprayer of pre-wash or snow foam to knock all the looser crud off, then by the time you get home the underlying muck should come off that much easier. 

For me, the wash stage is the most dangerous in terms of causing swirls. I dry with a sidekick blaster after an open hose rinse down.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I have pre was citus valet pto.i dont have snow foam.
I think il get two clear bucket and il rinse my mitt more thoroughly and my gritt gurd hopefully will help.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

My simple single / twin compartment bucket. I'd say it works.


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

I personally believe in the 2 bucket method. I don't bother with the grit guards though. Just a money thing more than anything. Another bucket of plain water costs nothing =)


----------



## Pips vxr (Aug 5, 2013)

I've only just recently started to use the 2 bucket wash but found it to work well.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

mr v6 said:


> My simple single / twin compartment bucket. I'd say it works.


That's a great idea.where did you get it from?


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

mr.t said:


> That's a great idea.where did you get it from?


It's a Sealey CC75 twin compartment bucket, plenty of websites sell it:thumb:.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

mr v6 said:


> It's a Sealey CC75 twin compartment bucket, plenty of websites sell it:thumb:.


Look great for smaller cars, i would have to fill it twice to wash my car though. less than £15 on ebay :thumb:


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> Try this.....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Detailing...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c32587cd9


Good call there fella, Ordered. :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I must be one of the few that doesn't use the 2BM.

Probably because a), I can't be bothered to lug two buckets round the car, and b), mine doesn't actually get that dirty between washes.

However....



mr v6 said:


> It's a Sealey CC75 twin compartment bucket, plenty of websites sell it:thumb:.


After seeing that, it looks a great idea.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

mr.t said:


> Wondering if I'm doing something wrong..
> 
> washed the car using two buckets and when I emptied the buckets I still found gritt and dirt in both buckets.
> 
> ...


I think you are mostly self answering the questions. Are you doing something wrong? I would say NO as otherwise all that dirt you see in bucket 2 will still go back into your paint causing scratches.
Can you do something better? YES you could squizee the mitt better in bucket 2 to avoid having all that dirt in bucket 1.

I hope I made myself clear.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Rod said:


> I think you are mostly self answering the questions. Are you doing something wrong? I would say NO as otherwise all that dirt you see in bucket 2 will still go back into your paint causing scratches.
> Can you do something better? YES you could squizee the mitt better in bucket 2 to avoid having all that dirt in bucket 1.
> 
> I hope I made myself clear.


Thanks for the input guys


----------

